# Total noob in Huntersville, NC



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------



## David Bruzdzinski (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks all, im totally getting into this, its all i do is watch videos on youtube and now just looking for a place to put a hive, i live in a development and i doubt they'll let me have a hive here...


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Beesource is great. I'm just west of you outside of Lincolnton. Lincoln Co has a very good beekeeping club if you want to attend. We meet every 2nd Thursday at the Citizens Center. And if you need bees, I'll hopefully have some nucs for sale in about a month.


----------



## David Bruzdzinski (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks, right now just looking for a location, then time to either build a hive or buy one. Walter t kelley has some nice ones, pending on how lazy i am...

Im planning to go to the cabbarus county one, and might venture around to other clubs... just floating around for now till i can hit the ground running!


----------



## Kevin245 (Apr 5, 2010)

David Bruzdzinski said:


> Thanks all, im totally getting into this, its all i do is watch videos on youtube and now just looking for a place to put a hive, i live in a development and i doubt they'll let me have a hive here...


Hi David,

You'd be surprized. I kept seven hives in my backyard for several years. In the city limit, in view of the neighbors (HOA), and in view of the street. A few bottles of free honey every year to the immediate neighbors negated any issue. 

Generally speaking, as long as I aimed them away from areas where people tended to be and kept water close by there was never an issue. Colonies that are kept low key and in a responsible manner are keys to being successful in congested environments.


----------



## David Bruzdzinski (Mar 25, 2012)

if i had a fence it would be no problem, but my backyard butts up to a common area. were not far from a reservoir either... there is an old sod field by me but i don't want to trespass. might ask my friend who owns a huge horse stable if i can put some there out of the way... when is the latest you can start a new hive? don't know when I'd be able to start, just don't want to start too late, not worried about honey this year...


----------



## Onekill (Aug 26, 2011)

David Bruzdzinski said:


> thanks, right now just looking for a location, then time to either build a hive or buy one. Walter t kelley has some nice ones, pending on how lazy i am...


Welcome.

If you have the time you might try and make a trip up to Brushy Mountain and check out the showroom. You can see all the different equipment and get answers to any questions you may have. Was a great resource for me 2 years ago.

I have a hive in the back yard of a neighborhood and nobody pays any attention to it.....YET! You could start it in your backyard and have an alternate location if anyone makes a fuss about it.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## bwdenen (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome David. This is a great place to get info. There is a lot of experience represented here. And as you are already, everyone is eager to help us newbees.


----------



## David Bruzdzinski (Mar 25, 2012)

got a place to put a hive!!! its at my inlaws house, but its about 17 miles away in Mount Pleasat, but i can pull right up to a concrete pad and its about 300 ft. away from a pond... should i do it or find a closer place?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

David Bruzdzinski said:


> might ask my friend who owns a huge horse stable if i can put some there out of the way...


Horses and bees are not a good mix.........


----------



## David Bruzdzinski (Mar 25, 2012)

no, its not at the stables, but its a about 20 acres of nothing, clover and wild flowers! good for my mead!


----------

